

Coke, Pepsi, and Passover - dangoldin
http://dangoldin.com/2013/04/05/coke-pepsi-and-passover/

======
wittyphrasehere
I think a lot of people assume that cane sugar is healthier than HFCS although
that may not be true. See: [http://ideas.time.com/2012/12/27/what-you-need-to-
know-about...](http://ideas.time.com/2012/12/27/what-you-need-to-know-about-
sugar/)

The reason the big soda brands use HFCS in the US is because it's cheaper (due
to corn subsidies). The speciality sodas like Boylan's, etc. compete on
quality, not price, so they are able to transfer that cost to the consumer.
The consumer with more disposable income wants to justify the extra cost to
themselves and peers. "Oh, yeah, this is 'Mexican Coke'. Sure it's more
expensive but it has REAL sugar."

Would the average consumer in the midwest be willing to pay more for a 12-pak
of Coke if it had real sugar? Maybe, maybe not.

~~~
dangoldin
Fair. Most of these movements are starting out in the urban areas but they do
move towards the rural ones since it is perceived to be more "cool."

It's actually healthier to do neither of them since they're both pretty
terrible for you. But if I ever crave a nice Coke on a hot summer day the one
with sugar, out of a glass bottle, feels amazing. Maybe that's all nostalgia
though.

~~~
DerekL
I bet that the Mexican Coke is healthier, because you only get 12 fl. oz.
instead of the 20 or 32 of domestic Coke you'd get for the same price.

------
ctdonath
The sugar version does taste better. Not a big difference, but coupled with
the HFCS question many people would buy it exclusively if they could, even if
they pay a bit more. That the big brands don't offer it may be because it
would be handled as a separate product, instead of a special run mixed in
(look for the yellow caps) with the main HFCS product.

------
dynabros
Most places around the globe have coke with sugar. Its purely a cost conscious
decision on coke's part

~~~
dangoldin
Yea - that's why I think they may be able to make up the margin loss by doing
a marketing push saying HFCS just isn't as good. I suspect this would actually
be pretty appealing in this day and age although I come from an urban
background. As wittyphrasehere says, it may be completely different in the
midwest.

